# a Fun Friday?



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

I saw this real cool weekly feature on a website I _used_ to frequent:

Every Friday, someone would start a thread called Fun Friday or (something like that),  which was a progressive story to which everyone added line by line.  In other words, a member would finish the sentence of the person before him/her, close punctuation, then start a new sentence that is left unfinished for the next person to pick up and finish, adding his/her own incomplete sentence afterward, and so on.  Some real funny stories evolved by the end of the day

Anyone interested in trying it here?  With the story-telling prowess of shark (all kidding aside- your story was cool, been meanin to tell ya) and the humor and sharp wit of terri and the sultry demeanor of manda and karissa and the never ending humor and love of MD and the down to the soul goodness of Vonnagy and the wry wit of voods and the down to earth beauty of orie and funny as hell repartee of Graig and markc and the dry comedy of mr. sid (I could go on, but you get the point) 
I betcha we could put together a super funny story.

Shark, being the lit teacher you are Im sure you dig how this works- wanna start us off?


----------



## karissa (Mar 25, 2004)

Don't forget Photogoddess! :Joker:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

ya know, i didn't mean for that list to be all inclusive, but you're right, i absolutely needed to point out the hilarious jokes of the great photogodess!!    stupid me.  forgive me, m'lady? :blulsh2: 

truth be told, i needed to tell you something, anyway, so this gives me a good excuse: i had my sister and mother over for dinner last night and told them your "why women don't fart" joke.  they totally loved it!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 25, 2004)

K - thanks for remembering me   


Glad you liked the joke. :queen:  taking a bow....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

shark.... yo shaaaarrrrkkkk........


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 25, 2004)

Sorry, it was a glorious afternoon, and I fired up the grill.

Hey, that's a good place to start us off.


*"So, once I got the grill lit..."*


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

i turned around to grab the steaks off the table, and they were gone!  Looking _under_ the table, i noticed...


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 25, 2004)

a leprechaun!! and he said to me.....



md


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 25, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Sorry, it was a glorious afternoon, and I fired up the grill.





> i turned around to grab the steaks off the table, and they were gone! Looking under the table, i noticed...





> a leprechaun!! and he said to me.....


that the damn Chihuahua got a bit too close the the flames of the grill....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

causing the poor thing to loose its whiskers.  still wondering what the hell happened to the steaks, i decided to help the dog by grabbing the leprechaun and...


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 25, 2004)

shaking him till his gold fell out...i had a hankering for ben and jerry's, so i took his gold and went to...


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

7-11, where guess who i bumped into? Yup, you got it, Karissa and Photogodess, who were standing there holding...


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 25, 2004)

a tube of toothpaste, a box of twinkies, and a pound and a half of...



md


----------



## pnkbabu (Mar 25, 2004)

crawfish wooo whooo they stunk but what the hell we sat there and


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 25, 2004)

fed the leprechaun till sundown...realizing we left the grill on, karissa, goddess, and the rest of us rushed back to the hacienda only to find...



md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

the stupid chihuahua, running full tilt around the yard, terri in hot pursuit.  we all stopped, dumbfounded, when suddenly the reason for terri's frantic chase became clear: clenched in the little dog's teeth were...


----------



## markc (Mar 25, 2004)

Manda's Hills Hoist. The chihuahua, seeing people approach, suddenly...


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 25, 2004)

leap kamikazee style into the open flames of the grill again, ignited the hill's hoist. With the flaming hill's hoist clenched staunchly in its jaws, the small but furious hound charged its pursuers with relentless fury igniting everything in its path.  Chase was just an unsuspecting bystander when ....


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 25, 2004)

dropped Manda's Hills Hoist, grabbed Terri's panties from the dirt and ran past us. With all of us bearing down on the chihuahua...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 25, 2004)

the damn thing just stopped in its tracks, causing all of us to careen wildly to either side, in an attempt to avoid squashing it like a bug.  For a split second, it looked like everyone was gonna land ok, when all of a sudden...


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 25, 2004)

Chase, who was trying to get  a good shot with his 4x5 camera, got bowled over sending his beloved camera hurtling through the air and landed right on top of the leprechaun, leaving a rather sizeable crater. When the dust settled....


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 25, 2004)

the chihuahua was attached to the a leg, as if...


----------



## manda (Mar 26, 2004)

*sorry to interrupt thisa boradcast*

the funny thing about this thread is that my pooch, Mr Darcy, is reknowned for stealing my hills hoists and rolling around in them.

*continue*


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

It had always been that way.  Chase slightly perturbed about his camera being taken by the leprechaun forgets about everything else and...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

takes off after the hapless little green guy, who runs helter-skelter across the yard, his tiny little legs pumping furiously.  Seeing that there is absolutely no way he can outrun the intrepid Chase, the leprechaun darts sharply to one side, plunges his hand into a pocket, pulls out a handful of multi-colored dust, and turns abruptly, tossing the particles into the air...

**





> the funny thing about this thread is that my pooch, Mr Darcy, is reknowned for stealing my hills hoists and rolling around in them


man, talk about a lucky dog**


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 26, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> takes off after the hapless little green guy, who runs helter-skelter across the yard, his tiny little legs pumping furiously.  Seeing that there is absolutely no way he can outrun the intrepid Chase, the leprechaun darts sharply to one side, plunges his hand into a pocket, pulls out a handful of multi-colored dust, and turns abruptly, tossing the particles into the air...




only to find out the dust was left over PCP and now everyone is laughing and hugging each other, theres alot of kissing going on as well....so the next thing they know, matt walks around the corner wearing....






jesus, that IS a lucky dog.

md


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

...nothing but a cow boy hat, spurs and a holdster with 2 cap guns.  Quite curious as to why everyone is laughing and kissing he sees the leprechaun across the way, they meet eyes and...


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2004)

> only to find out the dust was left over PCP and now everyone is laughing and hugging each other, theres alot of kissing going on as well....so the next thing they know, matt walks around the corner wearing....



A giant tee shirt with a marijuana plant in the center, booty shorts, hikiing boots, carrying his Rollei and looking cranky.   He noticed the pixie dust in the air and breathed deeply, and yelled:


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2004)

oops, double post!!!    sorry...


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

The two Matts, seeing the absolute beauty that is themselves, decide to run off to Vegas with each other, leaving everyone else to deal the the little green man and the stoned dog.


----

Mr Darcy is a trans-secies transvestite!?!  :shock:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

So, at this point, i still have no steaks for the grill, the chihuahua is rolling back and forth on the ground, howling in pleasure, goddess, karissa, terri, and chase have to sit down at the picnic table because they are out of breath from laughing so hard. The leprechaun snaps his fingers and dissappears with a loud popping sound, at which point, directectly in the middle of the table...


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

...appears a ninja in all black swinging two swords around, screaming japanese curses.  He lunges towards karissa, terri and godess full force.  I come flying out of what seems like no where and kick the ninja in the chest saving the ladies lives.  Now standing with my hands on my hips and the women holding on to me the ninja stands up...takes of the mask...and its...


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

The most ugly worst nightmare anyone ever saw....  Clouds roll in and lighting strikes the Chihuahua who amazingly, lives.  The wind picks up and the dust whirls around trying to snuff out the fire on the grill and blinds everyone.  Greig, standing their with the face of an avenger and rippling muscles,......


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

faces his revealed foe: his nemesis, Darth FreakySmilingThingy.






The women, seeing the monster before them, break out into terrified laughter.

Darth FreakySmilingThingy then issues forth his challenge:


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

( :lmao:   man I cant stop laughing)


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

Observing that his enemies become powerless before his stunning visage, Darth FreakySmilingThingy devises a dasterdly plan! Complete forgetting about the small group curled up on the ground clutching their stomachs, Darth FreakySmilingThingy decides to become a stand-up comedian who specializes in Jedi-fart-powers jokes. If he can get on Leno, he could have the whole country in his powers! And then the world, bay-bee! The world!

Coming out of his daydream, Darth FreakySmilingThingy noices that the little dog has just piddled on his pantleg and Graig is...


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

Conspiring with Mark, Chase, and Toby on how to hook up the dog and  Darth FreakySmilingThingy and steal away with the girls who are .....


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

...sunbathing nude...


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

rubbing eachother down with sun screen and...


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

__________

:shock:

 :lmao: You two think far to much alike...

___________


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

[*CENSORED*]


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 26, 2004)

In a kiddie pool full of mayo. Matt returns from vegas just in time to...



md


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

Edit: double... moving on


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

:?


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn. You're all too quick. I was about to post:

in time to.. 
find MD staring off into space with a strange expression on his face, drooling. The women are trying to wake him up.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

...but unable to wake him from his intense day dream we pick him up and tie him to the hood of the car.  Unfortunatly its a small car so I have to sit in the back with the still nude karissa, goddess and terri.  The guys have things in controll in the front seat, its a quick drive to...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

the nearest sporting goods store.  Chase jumps out first and runs into the store, emerging moments later with a beet red face, a large unopened box in his hands, and Vonnagy at his side.  Calling for silence, Chase points to the back seat of the car, where moments before the ladies had been patiently waiting; the back seat is empty, except for a handwritten note which says...


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2004)

GET A LIFE!!!!!!!!!  

signed, K, T and G


bwahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2004)

Is this the end....?     :scratch: 










 :smileys:


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

I just wana know if I left with the girls.  :scratch:


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2004)

That part does seem a little hazy, but you didn't sign the note, hon, so my guess is we headed for the beach and left ya'll with the demented dog.... 

better luck in book II.     :twisted:


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

I think you were stuck in the daydream along with MD.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

oh thats just cold. :no smile:   I saved your guys lives from the Ninja.


Next time you wont be so lucky.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> I think you were stuck in the daydream along with MD.



No, I was in the back seat of the car with the naked ladies.


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 26, 2004)

Hell, all I did was light the grill.  :|  :cry:


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

you never did get the food made...


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

Meanwhile back at the grill.... Shark is fighting the Darth FreakySmilingThingy.  Shark grabs a red hot poker and.


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2004)

Karissa you twit!   

We're at the beach!!!!!!     :lmao:


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Karissa you twit!
> 
> We're at the beach!!!!!!     :lmao:



  So, I didn't say anything about use did I?


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2004)

> So, I didn't say anything about use did I?



...use...?   As in, say anything useful...?     

No worries, girlie, it's all in fun!   

Carry on....


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Karissa you twit!
> 
> We're at the beach!!!!!!     :lmao:



And you guys are still naked.  :shock:    :thumbsup:  :cheer:  :salute:


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2004)

You can't let the nude thing go, can you....?      

All right, all right!!   We're at a nude beach, all oily - and you guys....were back at the charcoal, or something.....    :twisted:


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > So, I didn't say anything about use did I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cough* uh... yes, thats what I ment.....


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> You can't let the nude thing go, can you....?
> 
> All right, all right!!   We're at a nude beach, all oily - and you guys....were back at the charcoal, or something.....    :twisted:



Fighting Darth FreakySmilingThingy with red hot pokers


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> You can't let the nude thing go, can you....?
> 
> All right, all right!!   We're at a nude beach, all oily - and you guys....were back at the charcoal, or something.....    :twisted:



Well when you say that I dont think I CAN let it go.


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*****
Eham... If I may interrupt this thread and question Graig here for a minute....

Now Graig seeing as you seem to be very interested in the nude TPF girls issue... don't I remember you saying something like... oh .. yes...



			
				graigdavis said:
			
		

> can we get a
> 
> -Why flirt online? its just weird.



Just wondering if you had changed your mind.

You can return to your thread now.
*****


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

> Eham... If I may interrupt this thread and question Graig here for a minute....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:::sniff, sniff:::  i smell something burning..... :lmao:


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, called out.  I consider flirting a playfull interaction with sexual undertones between two people.  

This is just a guy pushing the idea of 3 naked chicks roaming all over town and on the beach.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

> I consider flirting a playfull interaction with sexual undertones between two people.
> 
> This is just a guy pushing the idea of 3 naked chicks roaming all over town and on the beach.



yup, no relationship between _those_ two concepts at all...
 :LOL:


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is also nude.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 26, 2004)

:blackeye: 

:taped sh:


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait... you have a group of nude, male, photographers without any girls around! :shock:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

Posted: Fri Mar 26, 2004 1:03 pm    Post subject:    

you da man, graig- you da man. 8)   


ohhhh kariiisssaaaaa, are you starting us off again?


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Wait... you have a group of nude, male, photographers without any girls around! :shock:


No, no. Just the freak.

Wait, that's not very clear, is it.


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> ohhhh kariiisssaaaaa, are you starting us off again?



If you insist.  

While the Girls are at the beach tanning and rejoicing in their brilliant escape from the PhotoForum guys, the PhotoForum Guys are back at the ranch trying to cook the food to perfection while fighting the Darth FreakySmilingThingy with red hot pokers.  When all of a sudden....


----------



## manda (Mar 26, 2004)

the Big Bug, Detective to the Stars and his partner, Spymaster Vonmeister,  show up informing them that they have been fooled by the 3 nude girls whom are trying to make smoke signals on the beach to get them to save them from a scary sand monster named Darfionalo.
Even though the spies inform the boys that this is only a decoy, MD runs off in hot pursuit anyway.
A decoy needed so that they can use their Charlies Angels superagent Oriecat, to swoop in in her leather catsuit to steal the prized diamond encrusted thong owned by Toby which is hidden inside the BBQ.

Oriecat arrives...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 
** i'm laughing so hard i just got yelled at!**


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

landing lightly on the picnic table, causing the smoke from the grill to swirl around her as if attracted by a magnet.  Looking down at the guys by her leather-booted feet, Orie cracks a slow, wicked smile, reaches behind her back, and snaps her arm forward, a long leather whip whisper-singing as she turns toward...


----------



## manda (Mar 26, 2004)

the boys whom have since decided to become naked chefs so that the girls don't feel out of place, except they are wearing aprons.

This may be their only weapon against the super powered oriecat, whom has been known to whip boys into a cream filled boy pie. She makes way for the diamond encrusted thong cupboard, when Toby leaps...


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

...out of the way, very, very quickly. Toby is no dummy. However, he leaves behind...


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

...Shark who....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

... deftly grabs the diamond encrusted thong right out from under Orie's outstretched fingers.  He turns and tosses the thong to...


----------



## oriecat (Mar 26, 2004)

[Edit -damn you guys are too quick!]


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

...George Foreman...


----------



## manda (Mar 26, 2004)

starts to stutter in the wake of oriecat the super agent and her trademarked WhipItGood whip(On sale in all good service stations). Oriecat sidles up to the knee clapping Sharky, in his Kiss the COok apron, who is now standing between her and the diamond encrusted thong, leans back with her leather covered boot...


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> [Edit -damn you guys are too quick!]



I liked yours better!


----------



## manda (Mar 26, 2004)

dognammit!


----------



## oriecat (Mar 26, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Too late now!


----------



## oriecat (Mar 26, 2004)

Got Manda too!!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

> Thanks! Too late now!



no it's not! repost that one quick and we'll go with it...


----------



## oriecat (Mar 26, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> ...George Foreman...



who says, "What's with the BBQ, when you could be using a George Foreman grill?!"  Offended, he drops the thong and leaves... Oriecat lashes her whip out to pick up the discarded thong...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

and instead tangles the whip around Shark, who was diving for the diamond almost before it left ole George's hand.  yanking back on the whip, Orie pulls Shark's feet out from under him, causing him to...


----------



## manda (Mar 26, 2004)

wildly flail about trying to cover up his nether regions...


----------



## karissa (Mar 26, 2004)

When suddenly


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

Vonmeister Spy, who had been standing silently by and absorbing the whole debacle with a bemused twinkle in his eye,  yells...


----------



## manda (Mar 26, 2004)

"Hey Kitty Kats, its time to boogie!!!"


----------



## oriecat (Mar 26, 2004)

Oriecat knows the code and turns to see Manda aka Mistress Andy saunter in, right on cue, but surprisingly on a leash she leads Geronimo, wearing a diamond clad thong.  "Look I found 'nimo", the Mistress declares, "but we seem to have a diamond debacle..."


----------



## manda (Mar 26, 2004)

Sharky, VOo and Big Bug confused, all squeal at once "but if he has the diamond encrusted thong, what is this under the BBQ?!"...
Mistress Andy cackles an evil cackle...

Meanwhile back at the beach, the Darfionalo sand monster...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 26, 2004)

scoops up MD in one sand encrusted paw, brushing the seaweed of the poor paralyzed (scared s-less)  young man, holding him roughly upside down by his ankles.  turning to the three ladies who had been sunbathing and enjoying the spectacle of an upside down MD, the evil Darfolino (damn, forgot how you spelled it) sand monster extends his empty paw, beckoning a la the  Matrix kung fu scenes...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 27, 2004)

Phhhewww.  

The End




now, i wonder what the moral of _that_ story would be? (please don't feel obligated to find one...)


----------



## manda (Mar 27, 2004)

oh no
what kind of ending is that?!

What was hiding under the BBQ? Why did the Mistress cackle?
Did the nude girls ever get their clothes back'? Was Shakr able to stop himself frm being exposed? Did VOnmeister solve the case at all??????

What a lousy spy he is.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 27, 2004)

what the hell happened to me?



md


im so slow.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 27, 2004)

eaten by a sand monster... what a way to go...


----------



## manda (Mar 27, 2004)

an english sand monster at that!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 27, 2004)

a rather   _gritty_ ending, eh?


----------



## oriecat (Mar 27, 2004)

*groan*


----------



## manda (Mar 27, 2004)

:LOL:


----------



## markc (Mar 27, 2004)

What was the middle part again?


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 29, 2004)

That story was....interesting, to say the least.

Moral of the story, If you save the lives of the women in here they will strip nekid and ditch you.


----------



## karissa (Mar 29, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> That story was....interesting, to say the least.
> 
> Moral of the story, If you save the lives of the women in here they will strip nekid and ditch you.



 :LOL:   Sorry man.....


----------

